# Parking



## AnnW (Feb 11, 2011)

An Irishman was asked one day what the yellow line was  for on the side of the road. 

He replied ' No parking at all'

It was then asked what there were sometimes 2 yellow lines for -




He replied 'No parking at all at all '


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG that is soooo funny


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 11, 2011)

How about this for "apt" ....


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> How about this for "apt" ....



Right, so that's

Irish ...... tick
Women ...... tick

Who else can we extract the proverbial from?


----------



## AnnW (Feb 11, 2011)

An Irish woman joke anybody .....?


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> How about this for "apt" ....



what about this disabled parking space ?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-...-bay-around-lamppost-picture-115875-22914167/


----------



## AnnW (Feb 12, 2011)

That is quite amazing !!! 

I wonder if the workmen actually noticed what they were doing?!


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 13, 2011)

Isnt that just ridiculous????   What a waste of time and money!!!


----------



## ypauly (Feb 14, 2011)

could be worse.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...ross-the-road-from-each-other-86908-22887832/


----------



## AnnW (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing! Does anyone remember the workmen who painted a double yellow line under a parked car and tried to charge him for illegal parking? fortunately he had taken photos on his mobile phone or he would have had to pay I guess!


----------

